# Fehlermeldung "System Fan failure"



## Durruti (4. März 2012)

Habe gerade einen HP Rechner zusammengebaut und nun das Problem, das er direkt am Anfang des bootens immer "System Fan Failure" anzeigt.
Ich muss nun immer F2 drücken um den PC zum Starten zu bewegen.
Sowohl der CPU- als auch der Gehäuselüfter laufen.
Habe im Bios leider auch keine Funktion gefunden, wo man die Fehlermeldungen beim Booten deaktivieren kann.
Das Mainboard ist ein  945GCT-HM Rev. 1.0B
Hat wer ne Idee wie ich diese nervige Fehlermeldung weg bekomme?


----------



## Westcoast (5. März 2012)

ist bestimmt eine Fehlermeldung, wenn der cpu lüfter angeschlossen ist und auch gut funktioniert. 
meistens im *BIOS* unter *PC Health Status* / *Power* / *Chassis Fan Speed. dein board sagt mir nichts, 
musst mal im bios ein bischen suchen, die funktion sollte vorhanden sein. 

kann auch im bios unter *System Fan Fail Warning, einfach auf disabled setzen. ist bei jedem board anders. 

wenn du ganz pech hast, ist das bios abgespeckt und man kann die meldung nicht deaktivieren.


----------



## Durruti (5. März 2012)

wie gesagt, das bios hab ich komplett durchsucht.
da ist leider nichts zum abstellen der fehlermeldung.


----------



## OctoCore (5. März 2012)

Wenn nichts zum Disablen da ist: Entweder damit leben oder verschiedene andere Lüfter durchprobieren.


----------



## RRCRoady (5. März 2012)

Hm... kann es vielleicht sein dass du den CPU Lüfter an einem Gehäuselüfter Connector angestöpselt hast?


----------



## FeSc (5. März 2012)

Hatte sowas auch schonmal bei mir, es lag dann an der kleinen Knopfbatterie, die Datum und Uhrzeit speichert, wenn der Rechner vom Strom weg ist.
Kannst ja mal die austauschen, kostet 3 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2012)

Such mal nach so was wie "Health" oder so im BIOS, auch mal das Handbuch beim ANhang fürs BIOS durchschauen und nach "Fan" und/oder "speed" schauen - irgendwo kannst Du sicher einstellen, dass das Board erst bei einem Wert von zB unter 200rpm "meckern" soll. Im Moment isses bestimmt auf zB 800rpm, und der Lüfter von Deinem Kühler dreht halt langsamer, weil das ausreicht.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (8. März 2012)

Moin!

Bei meinem P35-DS4 von Gigabyte hatte ich ebendiese Fehlermeldung. Eigentliches Problem war, dass ein Lüfter keine Tachosignale sendete und das Board somit dachte, dass dieser stehen geblieben wäre. Unter dem Punkt "Health" im BIOS diese Alarmierung ausgeschaltet und schon hatte ich Ruhe. Unglücklicherweise war nach einem BIOS-Update die Lüftersteuerung sehr unausgeglichen 

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## 45thFuchs (8. März 2012)

Neuen Lüfter kaufen,solange das problem mit dem alten Lüfter noch ist im Bios : 
Halt on error-Disabled einstellen.

Kann auch einfach sein das du weniger Idle speed hast und er darum nur motzt,in dem fall erstmal Herbboys beitrag folgen.
Falls du Drosseladapter dran hast abnehmen wenn nötig.


----------



## RRCRoady (9. März 2012)

Hat sich das Problem schon erledigt?


----------



## moe (9. März 2012)

Das Problem hatte ich bei meinem alten Rechner mal als ich andere Lüfter eingebaut hab.
Ich meine bei den HP Boards kam man mit F10 in die erweiterten BIOS Einstellungen rein. 
Dann bei Advanced --> Hardware Monitor --> System Fan Check die Lüftererkennung abstellen. Das wars schon.


----------

